# Banding and ringing



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it possible to band a fully grown pigeon when you missed doing it any an early age?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Not possible with the permanent AU/IF bands. Although you can "split-band" them. Meaning, you take a band, cut it, spread it open enough to get it on the bird and bend it back. Do you plan on racing? I mean, why bother? You wouldn't be able to race a split-banded bird as a young bird, and maybe not as an old bird depending on your club rules (our allows it).

There are, of course, plastic snap bands with numbers that are very easy to get on and off.


----------



## pandong (Sep 13, 2012)

yes you can band a grown pigeon and you can even race them in open category but with different club name on the band


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

I do intend to race my young this season and I am just after discovering my first egg was laid yesterday evening. The problem is that nobody will be around when they hatch or are 8 days old to put rings on them. Moreover I need to get rings somewhere!?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/leg-bands/910-au-racing-homer-bands If you preorder now you should get them the first of the year.
Dave


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, but how will I be able to fit the rings on when the squab becomes too big to bne able to pass the ring through its foot?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You wont be home when they hatch? Will some one be taking care of them for you?
Dave


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Il be leaving for a week on the day they hatch if everything goes to plan, but I'm mostly worried about being able to ring them on time and there is nobody around that i could entrust with ringing them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you belong to a club you might be able to get some one to come over and band them, if not use butter or lard and you should be able to get the band on at 8 days.
Dave


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok all I need to do now is find a club to join and get some rings soon :s


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The problem is solved with "VASOLINE"....With babies with big feet,or when WE forget to band at 7/8 days old....I have gotten bands on 11/12 day old babies,with some help from the vasoline....Alamo


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for that tip Alamo!


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Crazy Pete: Are the rings foys sell official for entering races with any club??


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Foys sells both IF and AU bands as well as plastic snap on bands in assorted colors, numbered snap on bands and personalized bands. But they do sell official AU and IF bands and i believe you can use either for racing regardless of classification of a club


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but what's the difference between AU and IF for racing?


----------



## Doveman1 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Questions about this forum*

Why won't it let me make a thread for my questions? Also i was wondering if anyone knew about how much it costs to feed a flock of 20 pigeons, how long should a 50 pound bag of feed last, and also if there is anywhere I can learn to build a walk in pigeon coop i would like it to be big enough for twenty but have room for maybe 60.


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Pigeons eat about 2-3oz of grain a day and a 40lb bag of grain could cost you anywhere between 13 to 23 dollars depending on where you buy your supplies


----------



## Doveman1 (Dec 10, 2012)

is 2-3 oz per pigeon or in a group of 20?


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Per pigeon


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

AlbertoG......The IF = International Federation Union of Pigeon Flyers.....
The AU= The American Racing Pigeon Union....All racing pigeon clubs,and or combines,belong to one of these to Unions....I belong to both,by paying dues to both..I have been racing young birds with a AU Club here in WVa...And I race Old birds with a IF club,(Connellslville,Pa),which is in the IRPC combine..(Link Below)....Whatever club you are going to race with,will belong to one of the Unions,and sometimes,they will belong to both.,..That way,they can get bands from both,and any other benefits...Alamo


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot for that info. I'm just after ordering AU bands off the foys website because I already have a pair of pigeons sitting on a clutch of eggs since yesterday. All I need to do now is find myself a club closeby that is registered with AU or both AU and IF


----------

